# Cats moved in HELP!!!



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a scratching sound coming from inside my wall, I go up to it and hear little feet runing away, I thing " great a rat" nope its worse, i have a stray cat living in my house, it comes in through a hole in the foundation that I'm gonna fix this weekend, but how do I get rid of the cat without going to jail for shooting it?
I'm not to concerned about catching it ........alive anyway


----------



## Thatgirltchsppt (Dec 21, 2010)

wolfen1086 said:


> I have a scratching sound coming from inside my wall, I go up to it and hear little feet runing away, I thing " great a rat" nope its worse, i have a stray cat living in my house, it comes in through a hole in the foundation that I'm gonna fix this weekend, but how do I get rid of the cat without going to jail for shooting it?
> I'm not to concerned about catching it ........alive anyway


Well tranquilize a bowl of wetfood in a trapper. That way I gets food and then you bantams the cat toy your local animal shelter.

Sorry auto correct error. I meant "then take cat to shelter"


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Nothing works better than a "Have a Heart" trap for cats. Some food in a trap near the opening where they come in with that kind of trap and you will have your culprit. Won't hurt the cat at all. Don't plug up the hole unless you are certain the cat is out of the house. One day with a food trap should do it. Then, to a shelter it should go when you trap it. I find that a can of tuna in those traps works like a charm.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry Wolfen but I gotta say it - Don't forget to open the tin first :grin:



Shheeeesh!!! I've been living here waaaay to long, my neighbour's would take me serious about that :laugh:


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Well, first thing is, you have to be smarter than the cat! j/k


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Nothing works better than a "Have a Heart" trap for cats. Some food in a trap near the opening where they come in with that kind of trap and you will have your culprit. Won't hurt the cat at all. Don't plug up the hole unless you are certain the cat is out of the house. One day with a food trap should do it. Then, to a shelter it should go when you trap it. I find that a can of tuna in those traps works like a charm.


have a heart? I just want em out feet first or on their own I don't care.



bruiser said:


> Well, first thing is, you have to be smarter than the cat! j/k


I hope I am



WereBo said:


> Sorry Wolfen but I gotta say it - Don't forget to open the tin first :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thatgirltchsppt said:


> Well tranquilize a bowl of wetfood in a trapper. That way I gets food and then you bantams the cat toy your local animal shelter.
> 
> Sorry auto correct error. I meant "then take cat to shelter"


Does ddt count as a tranquilizer?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The problem with using poison on vermin is that the target will usually die where you cannot get at it, which ends up costing you more time and money cleaning up it and its smell.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Bottom line, don't wait until the cat has kittens inside there, you need to get it done quickly.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

cats are active at night so that may be the best time to block it with a board or something until it can be permanently fixed. Just listen for mewings for a few days after blocking. If it is still there - it will let you know.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

gcavan said:


> The problem with using poison on vermin is that the target will usually die where you cannot get at it, which ends up costing you more time and money cleaning up it and its smell.


or replacing my house because of the smell



Tumbleweed36 said:


> Bottom line, don't wait until the cat has kittens inside there, you need to get it done quickly.


Your right the more cats under there, the more dogs I'll need



sobeit said:


> cats are active at night so that may be the best time to block it with a board or something until it can be permanently fixed. Just listen for mewings for a few days after blocking. If it is still there - it will let you know.


Thanks, I got a new concrete block today just now got home in fact. had a dentist appt so I stooped at Lowe's on the way home and got a block I'll cut it tomorrow and get the mortar ready then tomorrow night I'll concrete the new piece in


----------



## Christing (Dec 30, 2011)

Maybe the mather cat just want to give borth to the little cat . They will move out when the little cat grow up .


----------

